# Does it Serve a Purpose? (fishnet enigma)



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I feel like a moron lookingat this fish net. been driving me up the wall and around the bend.

Call me a nutjob for spending over an hour looking the thing over trying to determine if it serves a purpose. it WILL serve a purpose. two bits of plastic screwed together loosely hooked into the handle cannot be simply decoration. it'll fall off.

As a handgrip? It's hardly comfortable.

It needs a Purpose... I will Find a purpose to it...

WHAT IS THE PURPOSE?!




























kid's gimmik?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kids' decoration


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

It's for using to clip it to the side of a tank when you need to let go of it to readjust something in smaller tanks.. (this way it doesn't slide to the side and down into the water)

I'm guessing.

Everyones always dropping their nets which sink to the bottom... this gives it something to brace itself.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

vinjo said:


> It's for using to clip it to the side of a tank when you need to let go of it to readjust something in smaller tanks.. (this way it doesn't slide to the side and down into the water)
> 
> I'm guessing.
> 
> Everyones always dropping their nets which sink to the bottom... this gives it something to brace itself.


I would be happy with this. Sounds right.

I would have thought it's just a stupid toy net.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it's top fin. as I said I bougth it because it was c heap and I needed one.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a economy-stimulus device. Putting it on there means more industry dollars and labour needs to be spent to design, manufacture, and install these apparatus. Then, once again, will require more dollars to be spent on designing new packaging and marketing for it, then, to top it off, when you take it home and you want to take it off, you need to go and buy an appropraite screwdriver to remove it!

Frankly, it's brilliant!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Or maybe it makes the net float? Test it out!


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Or maybe it makes the net float? Test it out!


But test it in the shallow end


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

There are three possibilities that I can think of;

1. It is a gimmick
2. It makes it float
3. You have to wave it around and yell out "FISH NET OF JUSTICE ACTIVATE!" and something magical happens

It's most likely to be the last one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Joeee said:


> There are three possibilities that I can think of;
> 
> 1. It is a gimmick
> 2. It makes it float
> ...


Concur. #3 FTW.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

personally I would not want to drop it into a tank, the screws would rust. 

I guess I could wave it around and scream STARFISH POWAH!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> personally I would not want to drop it into a tank, the screws would rust.
> 
> I guess I could wave it around and scream STARFISH POWAH!


LoL

Just don't cast any evil spells. Use it for good


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

Star scream!!!!


----------

